# House Insurance



## Elaine2017 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi, we just completed on our house purchase near Lliria. We'll be moving out next year, in the meantime I want to insure the house. Our bank just got me a quote from Zurich, after I picked myself up off the floor I thought I'd ask if 800 euros sounded expensive to anyone else. I know I shouldn't compare to UK prices but........ House, garage and pool (approx 200m2 of buildings) cost only 100k euros but basic buildings insurance cover is 190k, contents 12k, we have virtually nothing in it. 

Is there a comparison website for house insurance I could check out?

Thanks for your time
Elaine


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elaine2017 said:


> Hi, we just completed on our house purchase near Lliria. We'll be moving out next year, in the meantime I want to insure the house. Our bank just got me a quote from Zurich, after I picked myself up off the floor I thought I'd ask if 800 euros sounded expensive to anyone else. I know I shouldn't compare to UK prices but........ House, garage and pool (approx 200m2 of buildings) cost only 100k euros but basic buildings insurance cover is 190k, contents 12k, we have virtually nothing in it.
> 
> Is there a comparison website for house insurance I could check out?
> 
> ...


:welcome:

Yes, if you take a look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html, there's a post with links to comparison websites


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

You could try this one;-

Comparar Seguros de Hogar - Rastreator.comâ„¢

I don't know how they will compare on price, but I can unreservedly recommend Allianz. I've had home insurance with them for 10 years now, and have had 3 claims with them during that time, all of which have been handled quickly, very efficiently and with no problems whatsoever in paying out. In the case of things needing repair, all I need to do is make one call to their free claims number and they send an approved tradesman to do the work so I have no need to have to get quotes and have them approved. If you need to, you can ask for an English speaking person when you phone the claims number.

My policy costs around €300.


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi, Lynns quote above is in line with what we are paying with the same company, although we do live in our house all year round and not on a holiday home basis, this may make a difference until you move here permanently, Im not sure


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

paintersmate said:


> Hi, Lynns quote above is in line with what we are paying with the same company, although we do live in our house all year round and not on a holiday home basis, this may make a difference until you move here permanently, Im not sure


Yes, I think you're right and if a house was not occupied most of the time I'm sure the premium would be higher with any company. Probably not €800 though!


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

We'll be using our house as a second home and got a very good quote from Schofields (UK based) who specialise in holiday home insurance. We also had a similar quote from Allianz but the paperwork we were sent was very sparse and put us off.


----------

